
Show HN: Podaero/alpha-3 – a social network of small groups - newman8r
https://podaero.com/info/show-hn
======
newman8r
Hey all - would really love to get some HN users into one of these groups.
I've been doing direct invites of HN users for a while and it's gone well - I
figured it would be nice to open registration up a little bit.

I submitted here a few days ago and didn't get any response, but still a
handful of new users - so here I am again.

My goal with the project at this point is to try to connect people in slightly
different ways than we're used to.

